# "Work Husband" This is some GREAT info....not



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

9 to 5 Flirtation | Story | Glo

And you wonder why more and more people are having difficulties.

They talk about the dangers, but never actually say...So why bother doing it.

Sure it can be fun to skate on thin ice....BUT WHY BOTHER!!!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I think that was a very reasonable article. It stated the aspects of the relationship that can be dangerous and gave some options for how to handle things in an adult manner.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

This hits a nerve. My h's AP called him her 'work husband'. Barf. vomit. Barf.


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it was right on the nose.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Dont get me wrong. It was good to see the article talk about all the the possible pitfalls and problems, but my thought reading that article is "if there's so much danger, just don't do it".


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

I believe this happens more often than not


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> This hits a nerve. My h's AP called him her 'work husband'. Barf. vomit. Barf.


Yeah...I think the terminology is just wrong to use...


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I've actually told guys, "You know...I don't need a work husband." way before even reading this article...so yeah, very true article.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

DayDream said:


> I've actually told guys, "You know...I don't need a work husband." way before even reading this article...so yeah, very true article.


We need more women like YOU in the world and less like these women calling men their 'work husbands'. Rude. When you start washing his underwear and cooking his dinner and cleaning his toilets....THEN you can call him your husband...


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

I think the term "work husband/wife" is disrespectful to your RL relationship, anyway. As I've said before, why should someone else get all the benefits of having a husband/wife without all the work involved?

I think work brother/sister would be a better term, wonder why nobody uses it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

galian84 said:


> I think the term "work husband/wife" is disrespectful to your RL relationship, anyway. As I've said before, why should someone else get all the benefits of having a husband/wife without all the work involved?
> 
> I think work brother/sister would be a better term, wonder why nobody uses it.


:iagree:


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

galian84 said:


> I think the term "work husband/wife" is disrespectful to your RL relationship, anyway. As I've said before, why should someone else get all the benefits of having a husband/wife without all the work involved?
> 
> I think work brother/sister would be a better term, wonder why nobody uses it.


Because you dont flirt with your brother or sister. These 'relationships' are often very flirtatious.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

canttrustu said:


> Because you dont flirt with your brother or sister. These 'relationships' are often very flirtatious.


I think it would be a better term for people to use when talking about what the relationship SHOULD be.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *PAGE 3 *
> 
> Should you tell your partner about your work husband?
> 
> ...


 
Secrets carry tremendous POWER ....









Excellent article here >>







http://talkaboutmarriage.com/articles/993-sex-lies-secrets-secrecy-destroying-your-marriage.html









Similar situation discussed in this article >>








Living a High Definition, Transparent Marriage - Focus on the Family


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I received a card (one of the holidays, don't remember which) that was signed, Your Work Wives.


----------

